# projector questions



## striperri (Mar 7, 2011)

I am building theater in basement.

orginal plan flat screen and drop down screen. 

here is teh question is there a need for a flat screen. sports/ caroons/ tv/ movies used on a daily basis. Is there a reasonable priced projector for this.

plan as 1200 tv and 2500 screen an d projector

can i do a 120 fized screen and projector for 3000 with the uses I want it for

thank you in advance


----------



## artinaz (Jul 31, 2008)

Are u willing to make a screen yourself, because that would free up your budget considerably. You could have a setup where the projector swings up when not in use.

The epson 8350 has got very nice reviews and is only about a grand and a bit. 

Azi


----------



## striperri (Mar 7, 2011)

yes diy is defently option


----------



## artinaz (Jul 31, 2008)

K, in that case, do you care about 3d or is it just 2D you are looking at. Also is teh room going to be light-controlled. You will get better targeted advice with this info.


----------



## striperri (Mar 7, 2011)

room 16 x 22 all wall sconces with dimmers. no windows so light control no problem I do have a build thread at begining stages. I need to update though

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-design-construction/44426-striperri-build.html


----------

